# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How long does it take for sleep paralysis to set in during WBTB?

## Candlelight

For the last week/two weeks I've been looking into/trying LDing but I've been procrastinating for far too long. It's time to get serious and make a real effort with this stuff.  :smiley: 

I'm going to practice both DILDing and WILDing at the same time (just go to sleep, hope for a lucid, wake up and try for a lucid, figured it'd be twice as effective). I'm going to tie in the WILD method with WBTB. My question is this - say I get four and a half hours sleep and then get woken up by my alarm on purpose. I'm usually utterly shattered by this stage and often just go straight back to sleep. How long will it take for SP to set in if I'm lying there, not too aware but just aware enough to realize what I'm doing?

I'll probably just observe the HI/look beyond the HI or something. Thanks in advance by the way.  :tongue2:

----------


## Raphael

If you're relaxed enough and aren't focusing too hard on remaining conscious, then it should only take a few minutes or less. Where a lot of people get stuck is they're concentrating too hard, and/or not paying attention to the HI. Even after entering SP they will lie there for 30 minutes without entering the dream because they don't allow the dream to form. 

Make sure that you allow the HI to create the dream for you, or you could help it along by imagining the dreamscape (this is technically classified as a VILD).

----------


## Candlelight

Thank you very much for the answer.  :smiley:

----------


## rynkrt3

As for the DILD/WILD combo -- That's a good idea, double your chances and also figure out which technique you would like to focus more on.  Good luck to you  :smiley:

----------

